# OneDrive with Windows 8.1



## JoBoBristol (Oct 5, 2011)

I've recently been automatically updated from 8 to 8.1 and OneDrive added. Having checked, I have nothing stored in OneDrive (and I don't want to use it), but in the Options it says that if I wish to access all my files without internet connection I will need 0.2GB of storage on my computer.
What does this 0.2GB represent, if I don't have anything stored in OneDrive?
Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nothing will be stored in Onedrive unless you place it there. 

That 0.2gb is for local files if needed.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Dec 17, 2014)

It is the OFFLINE storage of the thumbnails of files stored ONLINE in OneDrive.
So your files are stored ONLINE and of course may also be on the computer
Although the prime purpose of OneDrive is not a backup - but more of a facility to view your files anywhere on any computer - it is of course by its nature also a backup - although not one I would rely on.

The files OFFLINE - that are NOT on your computer but ONLY on OneDrive are known as Smart Files and whilst OFFLINE you can view their details but you cannot actually work with them. They may be considered thumbnails, but cannot be opened fully - when OFFLINE - when ONLINE clicking the Smart File opens the OneDrive file stored ONLINE

That is the 200 MB - they are a special type of file created for the purpose.

So to answer your question directly if you are NOT using OneDrive you do not need nor indeed can you use the OFFLINE files


I am not sure having typed it that this is readily understood if you know very little about OneDrive

However Microsoft explain it very well
Online-only files and files available offline - Windows Help

Windows now comes with OneDrive - Windows Help

OneDrive: FAQ - Windows Help

In fact I must admit - far better than I could


----------



## Macboatmaster (Dec 17, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17

Sorry your post not there whilst I was preparing mine.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Macboatmaster said:


> Masterchiefxx17
> 
> Sorry your post not there whilst I was preparing mine.


No worries. Happens all the time. :grin:


----------

